# PWD, English Pointer and Alentejo x in desparate need of new home



## lane-anderson (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi 

My family and I are moving back to the UK at the begining of March. I have been living here for five years and during this time we have rescued many dogs. 

I have put adverts up everywhere for our dogs but they still remain at home. I would love to take them with us but just cannot afford it and I do not have the time, as this move has had to happen very quickly because a member of my family is very ill.

I have three dogs for rehoming. 
Oscar is a pure portuguese waterdog, longhaired, not castrated, around 22 months old. He is fantasic with our three children (who are 3,2, and1).He is very typical in his traits, very high energy, intelligent, loving and loyal. He is awonderfully friendly dog who needs a good home and someone to love him and give him the attention he wants and needs

Bronco is an English Pointer (though crossed very slightly). He is around three years old. We rescued him from a place in Lagos where he had spent all of his life. He is castrated. Great with children but can be a bit grumpy around very young children who pull at his ears. Loves to lie by the fire relaxing and will stick to you like glue while your out and about. He is the most loyal of them all to our family. He is a cherised loved family pet who will be sadly missed. Can be energetic but seems to know that there is atime and a place for these things. Gets on with other animals after a setteling in period but is lovely with other dogs. He is brown and white markings. He really cannot go back to any kkind of sanctuary. He will not fair very well. He will get depressed and very very sad.

Badger is an Alentejo x. A very large dog of less than one year. He is very playful (owing to his age). He is an outside dog, though does not live permantly on a chain. He is a great guard dog. because of his size. We also rescued him from a very miserable life on the street where he would have died had we not taken him. No sancturies will take him because of his size. All he wants from his new home. Is a warm dry bed, a daily meal and someone to occasionaly give him a pat and some attention. In return he will protect your family, house and be a faithful friend.

If you could offer anyone of these wonderful family pets a new and loving hoome in this desparate situation then please contact us. Our phone number is 927231713 

I have lots of photos of all of them I can email.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Please let everyone know where you are in Portugal. Might help with finding a home for your pets
Good luck

Siobhan




lane-anderson said:


> Hi
> 
> My family and I are moving back to the UK at the begining of March. I have been living here for five years and during this time we have rescued many dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## lane-anderson (Feb 14, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Please let everyone know where you are in Portugal. Might help with finding a home for your pets
> Good luck
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lane-anderson (Feb 14, 2011)

Just to let everyone knoe both the PWD and the English Pointer have now found new homes.

Cheers


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

lane-anderson said:


> Just to let everyone knoe both the PWD and the English Pointer have now found new homes.
> 
> Cheers


Wonderful news !


----------

